# Does Guru Granth Sahib Describe Depression?



## singhbj (Jan 7, 2018)

Does Guru Granth Sahib describe depression?


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jan 7, 2018)

singhbj said:


> Does Guru Granth Sahib describe depression?



The premise of the article is a bit bewildering to say the least.The article is full of errors about Gurbani and its meaning to begin with.

When one starts with lack of the understanding of the meaning of Gurbani as the foundation of one’s argument, then the whole thought is based on the very rickety base. As a result, it tumbles badly.


Is there any way to communicate with the authors and discuss this?


----------



## singhbj (Jan 8, 2018)

I am no scholar so won't be judging.

Will just say it is great to read a research article on Depression backed by Gurbani.

Kudos to all the authors.

Hope to see more articles on taboo subjects which are relevant in contemporary society.

For instance was searching for one on Suicide as someone posted a topic at Sikhs angat.com

Harsimran singh Khalsa

Was unable to find an appropriate article, image or video which I could share.

I found this article on twitter 

Search Twitter - Does Guru Granth Sahib Describe Depression?

Check links to see if there is any contact info


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jan 8, 2018)

singhbj said:


> I am no scholar so won't be judging.
> 
> Will just say it is great to read a research article on Depression backed by Gurbani.
> 
> ...





It is interesting to notice the contradiction in your claim in the first sentence and then your judgement of it being an interesting article in the following.

There is a group called Dodra group or Vaheguru group that parrots “Vaheguru” endlessly and I was part of that group in such a way that I even made an attempt to drive all the way from  Los Angeles to Calgary. During one of our weekend samagams, a desperate participant was urging the honchos of the Dodra group for help in her disrupted married life. The answer she got from the honchos was to parrot Vaheguru and things would be fine. I was appalled at the response by the several heads of the group.

The article above reminded me of that horrible incident. SGGS, our only Guru is not a panacea through parroting a word or two endlessly but it is rather a tool box to be used to conduct our Miri/Piri life in a fruitful manner. Depression is a serious mental disease that needs medical attention. Having said that, Gurbani does help to swallow the bitter pills that life stuffs in our mouths.

It is a shame people failed this young soul-Harsimran Singh Khalsa from committing suicide. From his picture, one can notice that he was young and a devout Sikh. RIP.


----------



## singhbj (Jan 8, 2018)

I


Tejwant Singh said:


> It is interesting to notice the contradiction in your claim in the first sentence and then your judgement of it being an interesting article in the following.
> 
> There is a group called Dodra group or Vaheguru group that parrots “Vaheguru” endlessly and I was part of that group in such a way that I even made an attempt to drive all the way from  Los Angeles to Calgary. During one of our weekend samagams, a desperate participant was urging the honchos of the Dodra group for help in her disrupted married life. The answer she got from the honchos was to parrot Vaheguru and things would be fine. I was appalled at the response by the several heads of the group.
> 
> ...



If it wasn't interesting why would I post it ?

I glanced through first half of the article & read Depression part closely.

As for Dodra Sangat, Akhand Kirtani Jatha, Damdami Taksal or any other group I have no affiliation whatsoever. If one is satisfied with regular Sangat then there's no need to attend their Smagams otherwise they are good for change. Don't go there looking for miracles !

I try to follow teaching of Gurbani in regard to groups

ਰਾਗੁ ਆਸਾ - ਗੁਰੂ ਰਾਮ ਦਾਸ ਜੀ - ਅੰਗ ੩੬੬ (ਸ੍ਰੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਜੀ)
Raag Aasaa - Guru Raam Daas Ji - Ang 366 (Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji)


ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:

ਰਾਗੁ ਆਸਾ ਘਰੁ ੨ ਮਹਲਾ ੪ ॥
Raag Aasaa, Second House, Fourth Mehla:

ਕਿਸ ਹੀ ਧੜਾ ਕੀਆ ਮਿਤ੍ਰ ਸੁਤ ਨਾਲਿ ਭਾਈ ॥
Some form alliances with friends, children and siblings.

ਕਿਸ ਹੀ ਧੜਾ ਕੀਆ ਕੁੜਮ ਸਕੇ ਨਾਲਿ ਜਵਾਈ ॥
Some form alliances with in-laws and relatives.

ਕਿਸ ਹੀ ਧੜਾ ਕੀਆ ਸਿਕਦਾਰ ਚਉਧਰੀ ਨਾਲਿ ਆਪਣੈ ਸੁਆਈ ॥
Some form alliances with chiefs and leaders for their own selfish motives.

ਹਮਾਰਾ ਧੜਾ ਹਰਿ ਰਹਿਆ ਸਮਾਈ ॥੧॥
My alliance is with the Lord, who is pervading everywhere. ||1||

ਹਮ ਹਰਿ ਸਿਉ ਧੜਾ ਕੀਆ ਮੇਰੀ ਹਰਿ ਟੇਕ ॥
I have formed my alliance with the Lord; the Lord is my only support.

ਮੈ ਹਰਿ ਬਿਨੁ ਪਖੁ ਧੜਾ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਕੋਈ ਹਉ ਹਰਿ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਵਾ ਅਸੰਖ ਅਨੇਕ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
Other than the Lord, I have no other faction or alliance; I sing of the countless and endless Glorious Praises of the Lord. ||1||Pause||

ਜਿਨੑ ਸਿਉ ਧੜੇ ਕਰਹਿ ਸੇ ਜਾਹਿ ॥
Those with whom you form alliances, shall perish.

ਝੂਠੁ ਧੜੇ ਕਰਿ ਪਛੋਤਾਹਿ ॥
Making false alliances, the mortals repent and regret in the end.

ਥਿਰੁ ਨ ਰਹਹਿ ਮਨਿ ਖੋਟੁ ਕਮਾਹਿ ॥
Those who practice falsehood shall not last.

ਹਮ ਹਰਿ ਸਿਉ ਧੜਾ ਕੀਆ ਜਿਸ ਕਾ ਕੋਈ ਸਮਰਥੁ ਨਾਹਿ ॥੨॥
I have formed my alliance with the Lord; there is no one more powerful than Him. ||2||

ਏਹ ਸਭਿ ਧੜੇ ਮਾਇਆ ਮੋਹ ਪਸਾਰੀ ॥
All these alliances are mere extensions of the love of Maya.

ਮਾਇਆ ਕਉ ਲੂਝਹਿ ਗਾਵਾਰੀ ॥
Only fools argue over Maya.

ਜਨਮਿ ਮਰਹਿ ਜੂਐ ਬਾਜੀ ਹਾਰੀ ॥
They are born, and they die, and they lose the game of life in the gamble.

ਹਮਰੈ ਹਰਿ ਧੜਾ ਜਿ ਹਲਤੁ ਪਲਤੁ ਸਭੁ ਸਵਾਰੀ ॥੩॥
My alliance is with the Lord, who embellishes all, in this world and the next. ||3||

ਕਲਿਜੁਗ ਮਹਿ ਧੜੇ ਪੰਚ ਚੋਰ ਝਗੜਾਏ ॥
In this Dark Age of Kali Yuga, the five thieves instigate alliances and conflicts.

ਕਾਮੁ ਕ੍ਰੋਧੁ ਲੋਭੁ ਮੋਹੁ ਅਭਿਮਾਨੁ ਵਧਾਏ ॥
Sexual desire, anger, greed, emotional attachment and self-conceit have increased.

ਜਿਸ ਨੋ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਕਰੇ ਤਿਸੁ ਸਤਸੰਗਿ ਮਿਲਾਏ ॥
One who is blessed by the Lord's Grace, joins the Sat Sangat, the True Congregation.

ਹਮਰਾ ਹਰਿ ਧੜਾ ਜਿਨਿ ਏਹ ਧੜੇ ਸਭਿ ਗਵਾਏ ॥੪॥
My alliance is with the Lord, who has destroyed all these alliances. ||4||

ਮਿਥਿਆ ਦੂਜਾ ਭਾਉ ਧੜੇ ਬਹਿ ਪਾਵੈ ॥
In the false love of duality, people sit and form alliances.

ਪਰਾਇਆ ਛਿਦ੍ਰੁ ਅਟਕਲੈ ਆਪਣਾ ਅਹੰਕਾਰੁ ਵਧਾਵੈ ॥
They complain about other peoples' faults, while their own self-conceit only increases.

ਜੈਸਾ ਬੀਜੈ ਤੈਸਾ ਖਾਵੈ ॥
As they plant, so shall they harvest.

ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਕਾ ਹਰਿ ਧੜਾ ਧਰਮੁ ਸਭ ਸ੍ਰਿਸਟਿ ਜਿਣਿ ਆਵੈ ॥੫॥੨॥੫੪॥
Servant Nanak has joined the Lord's alliance of Dharma, which shall conquer the whole world. ||5||2||54||

GurbaniNow Search


----------



## chazSingh (Jan 11, 2018)

singhbj said:


> I
> 
> 
> If it wasn't interesting why would I post it ?
> ...



Sighbj,

nice post ji..

Form that alliance with the lord...Gurbani tells you where to form that Alliance...that Alliance takes place within you...the place where you can mingle with your creator and start to really experience who\what you really are...

from time to time, spend some moments shutting off your affiliation to the outer world...limit distractions from the outerworld and just 'Be' - contemplate your creator..
maybe analyze the kinds of thoughts that pass through your mind and how they take your attention away from your contemplation of waheguru... these kinds of moments are priceless...

i know for me, these moments started my Alliance with my Lord Waheguru...


----------

